# Nkps ..."HAPPENINGS AT HASLAR"..2013



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 31, 2013)

Well what can i say...we thought we ought to see the year out with a belter and we certainly did..after hearing "this that an all the rest of it" about this place we decided to go check her out for ourselves..an early morning start and we pulled up only to have a nice burley hi vis seccu man pull up behind us he donned his coat walked past us and left us stood there on the side of the road..oh at this point il mention that it wasnt just the two of us stood there camera bags strewn across the pavement but also..lowri..stussy..projectmayhem..peterc4..and sonyes..hmmm lol a rite motley lil crew of us..anyways..bags on backs and away we marched..the target ahead of us..after negotiating the wall and ten foot gate wer all in..oh il have to point out that whilst sat astride the top of this gate stussy gave the security who was sat in the office a cheeky lil wave before he jumped dowm .. cheeky one that stussy!! a few mins of stelth like manouvers and wer all in having circle time projectmayhem still clutching his tescos bag with his sarnies in it. thanks guys for the legs bums and bags up..brilliant to meet you all if only breifly as the manic wellies dissapeared into the corridors as per usual..A fantastic end to a fantastic year..

Please let me introduce....

"HAPPENINGS AT HASLAR"












































































​
A mix of both our pics as always...thanks for looking folks!


----------



## MCrosbie (Dec 31, 2013)

Sweet! stunning shots there. loving the third from last !!


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 31, 2013)

Amazing pictures, sounds like a really great time


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

All your staircase shots are superb!sounds like you all had a great adventure.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 31, 2013)

Absolutely epic!!  love it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Spectacular - a great way to complete 2013!


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 31, 2013)

good stuff


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 1, 2014)

Must admit that hospitals don't normally do it for me but on this occasion well.....cor blimey guys that is stunning,thanks


----------



## skankypants (Jan 1, 2014)

I will get here one day...!..Great pics N.K...


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Jan 2, 2014)

You've done the report well!, some nice pictures  thanks for the share


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 20, 2014)

WOW. what else can i say? Cracking set of photos, this one has to be seen


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2014)

Fantastic report! Stunning pics as usual! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SunnyDee (Jan 21, 2014)

I absolutely love those pictures. We had a guided tour of the grounds over summer and can't wait to have a closer look.


----------



## joanne_v (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like fun! Surprised there was some high tech equipment left there :-/


----------



## David Nimrod (Jan 22, 2014)

Very impressed... superb images.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 4, 2014)

Cant stop looking at these pics! Im getting excited as this is next on the list for me


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Superb place and work. I can't believe they left the CT scanner behind with both computers.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 5, 2014)

Makes me wonder how many resources are abandoned like this. A CT scanner? Operating theatre, and the place looks like all it would need is a clean through and you could open the doors to patients tomorrow. No doubt it makes sense to the accountants, but I find it hard to understand how abandoning this equipment can possibly make any sense. We have/had (since i'm now retired) the same in the aviation industry - perfectly serviceable aircraft scrapped not because they had any problems, but because it made good accounting sense. I took a perfectly good 737/400 to the breakers because the airline that owned it needed a "loss" to avoid tax. Amazing.


----------



## chazman (Feb 5, 2014)

great pics and i agree with pilot.some of the places ive looked after,you could happily live in.


----------



## demon-pap (Feb 6, 2014)

wow that place really does look incredible, i really wanna go here, only downside its like 300+ miles from me :/


----------



## AgentTintin (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks great, can't believe some of the equipment left there though


----------

